# Corrosion Block vs WD40



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No wd-40.
Only spray corosion block on electrical terminals and ends, spray the rest with 6-56.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> No wd-40.
> Only spray corosion block on electrical terminals and ends, spray the rest with 6-56.


if the corrosion block spray is this:
http://www.learchem.com/products/corrosion-block.html

you can and should use this product,this product and CRC 656 spray are the only products i'm aware of that will actually neutralize salt and corrosion...

CRC has a wax like spray,people often confuse this product,with what lear research has -those 2 products are not the same...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys. West Marine comes up as a supplier for Corrosion Block so will get some of that and 6-56. Not to beat this in the ground, and Cutrunner I sent u a text message, but 6-56 is listed as a petroleum distillate, which I thought WD40 the same. This stuff is safe to spray all parts of engine, correct? Thanks I'm prolly over thinking this stuff.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Always read the msds for a product before using
contains information that's often left out of the advertising.

http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/wd-40aer63152748.pdf

ftp://69.2.51.153/pub/MSDS/290104_MultiPurposeLubricantAerosolMSDS.pdf

http://www.nocorrosion.com/msds-bulk.pdf


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to get beat up on this one, but all I use is good ole fresh water. I give it a light rinse under the hood after every use and all my motors still look great. With out all the mess that come along with spray's

I can't stand working on a guys motor that's got snot all over it, and don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about Cut lol!  ;D


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I'm going to get beat up on this one, but all I use is good ole fresh water. I give it a light rinse under the hood after every use and all my motors still look great. With out all the mess that come along with spray's
> 
> I can't stand working on a guys motor that's got snot all over it, and don't act like you don't know what I'm talking about Cut lol!  ;D



that's what's nice about using CRC656 or corrosion block spray - no "snot"...i allways shake my head when i pop the cowling on an outboard and see it sprayed in white grease,or that crc wax stuff...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I cant stand that stuff lol. Thats why i like 656, as it doesnt build up, but still dissolves corrosion.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Reviving an old thread, please bear with me... Is a fresh water mist, sun dry followed by a 656 coat *still* the corrosion inhibiting treatment of choice for engine block corrosion PM? Or is there any new products on the market?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not new...I've been using Boeshield T-9 for a long time.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Brett - thanks.

Sounds like you can't go wrong with either but does anyone have experience with long term use of both products, T-9 and 656, and in your opinion what did you like better about the one you stick with? What is the frequency in which you reapply?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesn't take much Boeshield to do the job.
I've had the same spray can for about 5 years now.
Still about a quarter full, just a quick spritz once in a while.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Mist of water as stated above works great. Warm water is even better as it dissolves salt faster.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If you can mist the motor and then soray it dry with compressed air that's even better. After one trip you should onky be getting very minimal salt water in. And it should be at the bottom of the pan.
I would still 656 even after the water and air 
It helps lubricate shift cables and throttle springs etc


----------



## ras78209 (Sep 18, 2012)

The mechanic I used would always spray the engine down with Corrosin X, regular duty not heavy duty. He said to spray it down about every six months. Had that engine/boat for about 7 years and the engine looked factory new.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I use corrosion block pretty much exclusively. Spray entire engine every other trip or so....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

What is everyone's opinion on using Silicone Spray for under the hood?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Silicone spray is just fine


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

has anyone tried strike hold?

They have a demo with a power drill working underwater. supposed to leave a waterproof coating on anything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcTl1MUOj_s


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

You might want to take a look at Fluid Film...

I always sprayed my engines every 6 months with fresh water and a coating of Maguiars HyperDressing...  It's water based, not silicon based.  So it's good on all your rubber hoses and plastic stuff...

2004


----------

